

Bust a Name - Great way to find available domain names - exogen
http://www.bustaname.com
It's like Instant Domain Search taken to the next level - give it some words and it'll help you find something. Sorting by length and readability are great ideas.
======
dshah
Once you have a few domain names picked, you can use
<http://www.DomainGrader.com> (still in alpha) to see what score it gets.

------
deramisan
That's a good one - but upon testing it does produce a lot of domains quickly
that are similar, using only a few of the list of keywords in some cases.
Still worth my upvote tho.

------
waleedka
Excellent. Goes to show that even when there are great products in the market
(like pcnames.com and instantdomainsearch.com), someone will come up with
something better.

------
exogen
Instant Domain Search taken to the next level. Sorting by length and
readability is a great idea.

------
7media
but why are they using tapefailure? are they checking out what users type into
the forms?

------
seer
wow! that thing is simply amazing - I remember just a month ago we did a
domain hunt for our app, and it was so slow and frustrating. But with this I
found a couple of great names in a matter of minutes! Definitely goes to my
favs!

------
plusbryan
excellent work! i love this

~~~
mdolon
What makes it even more amazing is that it has a business model. Great to see
a fresh, simple and smart execution of a useful tool.

------
brianmckenzie
Wow, this is one of the coolest things I've seen in awhile. Nice work!

------
joshwa
well, there goes another one of my startup ideas... I suppose there's room for
more than one in the market, though, as it's an implementation game.

